# Another Mexican Butterwort



## Gilda (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is my Ping :rollhappy: ! I love these things, and so does anyone that sees them...I do garden club presentations and usually have a few extra to take.they go like hotcakes. Especially when they are in bloom !


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice,.. and not afraid to say "ping"!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 7, 2008)

You grow them so nicely Gilda!!!


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Gilda! I didn't even know they bloomed when I first became interested in them. They are tres cool, I think!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 7, 2008)

Heather said:


> Nice Gilda! I didn't even know they bloomed when I first became interested in them. They are tres cool, I think!



Heather,
I saw one in bloom and fell in love...looks like a viola ! Do you divide yours when they make rosettes ? Have you tried growing them from a single leaf ?


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

My mom said the same thing - that it looked like a violet. 
I haven't divided them - afraid to because the leaves seem SO fragile. I haven't tried growing them from a single leaf either for the same reason.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 7, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Have you tried growing them from a single leaf ?




oke: Oooo, cool. Can you tell us how to do that please ? I want more of them...

Joanne


----------



## Gilda (Apr 7, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> oke: Oooo, cool. Can you tell us how to do that please ? I want more of them...
> 
> Joanne



This has been an experiment of mine since being told it was possible...and since you do lose leaves when you divide because they are so fragile. I have found the leaves more in the center take better than the lower leaves..perhaps the lower leaves are already getting ready to die...anyways ,I just take a pencil point to make a small hole and place them straight up with the end that came lose from the plant carefully in the hole(reg.potting mix)..not too deep. They are still green..no sign of "growth" yet but staying green for a month is good... I have had no problem dividing the rosettes..just plunk them down on the potting soil and they are good to go !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks very much Gilda!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 8, 2008)

What a cute plant!


----------

